# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Schnee Dirt

## Pethem

Seavas!

Ich wollt mal wissen , da wo jetzt so wunderschön schnee liegt ob ich mir daraus nicht eine riesige dirt Schanze bauen kann (naja riesig , 1,5 meter hoch oder so )

+ "natürlich" mit dem rad zu fahren?

Bricht da was ab/ausseinander oder geht das eh ganz easy?

Wenn nein was sollt ich den beachten und wie soll ich das bauen?

Ciao

mfg

thomas

----------


## BA-Andi

Wenn du willst, dass es richtig guad hält, dann musst am Abend über den fertigen dirt Wasserschütten und kieselsteinchen drüberstreuen. Dann hast vielleicht a Chance, dass es hält. Musst ausprobieren.

----------


## Username

Neuschnee eignet sich nicht wirklich dafür.Mußt ein paar Tage warten bis er sich ordentlich gesetzt hat.Und dann mit Wasser präparieren und über Nacht härten lassen.

----------


## BoB

hob i ma a scho überlegt.....so eine art road gap basteln  

damit des a gscheit hält hab i ma überlegt a lötlampe mitnehemn, wenn die form der schanzn ungefähr passt alles anheizen dann frierts und wird fest. dann wieder a schneeschicht drüber fürn grip. müsst eigentlich hinhauen.
ois kinder haben wir mit der methode immer die schneeburgen befestigt, da hamma aber fackeln verwendet aber tick, trick und track nehmen lötlampe und die sind vom fach  

muss einfach gehn....... 

ajo, im allgemeinen borad wär das eher besser aufgehoben, bin hier nur gelandet weil ich mich verklickt hab

----------


## Pethem

jo hab ned gewusst wohin mit meinem post 

wo willst denn in wien einen road gap hinbasteln? quer über die triester? *lol*

----------


## RideOn

neuwaldegg (muss ja werbung für mein eck wiens machen)

----------


## BoB

geplant is des auf der perchtoldsdorfer heide

----------


## Pethem

machts ihr den jump jetzt noch wenn wieder a schnee kommt?

Thomas

----------


## BoB

sollte unerwarteterweise doch noch schnee kommen wird das auf alle fälle gemacht.

----------


## Pethem

wie groß - hoch wär denn der sprung?

----------


## BoB

na schon ganz ordentlich, so daß man über die straße kommt.

----------


## matthias

und wie breit is die straße?

----------


## BoB

des is a fette forststrasse. breite keine ahnung, 4m?
aber wir wollen ja net direkt vom rand hupfen   sondern schon von ein bißchen höher   

aber ohne schnee is das eh sinnlos zu diskutieren.....

----------


## Philipp

hab letztes jahr auch nen double aus schnee gebaut, bin leider nicht drüber gesprungen sonder durch gefahren  war doch ned so stabil. dieses jahr kann ich es mit biken in schnee vergessen, denn es hat  sich jetzt noch noch keine schneeflocke gezeigt

----------


## matthias

hey, des wär geil, wenn ich da mitmachn könnt, ausserdem, scheiß aufn schnee, dann ersetzen wir ihn durch dirt...

----------


## Old Anonym

naja falls er noch da steht sind mind. 2/3 weg weil es hat jetzt richtiges Tauwetter (+7C) das haltet kein Schnee stand... und ich wollt ihm so gern springen   
naja es gibt ja noch einen winter fürs nächste Jahr *G*
Mach ma halt was im Frühjahr da gibts halt keine Schneeschaufler mehr sonder nur noch Schaufeln und da wird gegraben gegraben gegraben... (der haltet wenigstens Stand was das wetter betrifft)

----------


## Dirt Jumper

--> hab ich geschrieben

----------


## jazzblu

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann muss ich den thread in "matthias-pethem-dirt jumper- vielleicht spring ich, vielleicht aber auch nicht" umbenennen...
ich bin dafür, dass wir die Schanze jetz amal Schanze sein lassen und sollte sich das Problem heuer noch Stellen, vor Ort entscheiden wer springt und wer nicht.   
Was haltet ihr davon? 
Danke Burschen!

----------


## Pethem

jawohl eure lordschaft.

Eine vorzügliche idee      




Also ruhe jungs!

----------


## matthias

gute idee, dann müss ma nicht mal mehr das board zumüllen...

----------


## Dirt Jumper

*mundganzzumach*

aber wir könnten doch...

----------


## matthias

machn mund auf uns sag mir was wir doch könntn...

----------


## Pethem

Glaubts steht von dem sprung noch irgendwas (3 m. schnee schmelzen ja ned sooooooo leicht)


und wer schaut am samstag hin?

Ciao
thomas

----------


## pagey

i glaub wenn sich niemand dran vergangen hat dann müsst noch des grundgerüst stehen.......wohl kleiner aber doch

----------


## Pethem

naja sollte es nochmal kalt werden schau ich schon hin , sonst werd ich ganz ganz traurig

----------


## matthias

geht mir genau so, wenns kalt wird schau ich hin, aber des gibts ned, die ganze hackn umsonst....

----------


## RideOn

hehe, was meinst? steht unser kleiner kicker in neuwaldegg noch??

----------


## matthias

das sowieso, der war ja extrem  heftig, der schmiltzt nieee...

----------


## Pethem

fahren wir am samstag oder sonntag zur heide und wenn dort nichts mehr ist fahren wir zur bmx bahn nach vösendorf (die ist eh gleich in der nähe 10 min. mim bike)ciaothomas

----------


## chilifresser

ich galub net das no was steht bei der heide heut war ehct schon alles weg, ma ihr schweine fahrts nmach vösendorf ich auch fahren wollen!

----------


## Pethem

wieso kommstn nicht einfach mit ?  


hab den pedda es ja auch schon gesagt

----------


## matthias

gut, wann hast zeit, dann treff ma uns, und dann schau ma weiter...

----------


## chilifresser

na schau ma mal was ma machen i hätt nix dagegen warn eh schon lang nima dort aber ich weiß net seine hand is glaub i no imer net das wahre!

wär aber eh geil dann würd i nämlich wieder mit meinem auto fahrn und sein radl hinten drin und dann scheißt er sie wieder an!

----------


## Pethem

yeah wiener forum treffen die 2te 


warum scheisst er sich an? fahrst leicht ois wia da teife?

----------


## chilifresser

ja ja er fährt dann meistens mit seinem auto und ich mit meinen wo dann sein radl hinten leigt tzzzzz so sans die männer wenn sie sich anscheißen nur weil afrau so guat autofährt! :Smile:

----------


## Dirt Jumper

Frau am steuer --> ungeheuer  

aber vösendorf is ja wieder so a sache weil ich weiß das ich ma dort irgendein brett nehme und über die wiese hupf die abseits der bahn ist *G*

aber wenns wollts bin ich gerne dabei...

----------


## Pethem

wir versuchen die doubles zuspringen
mehr ned

thomas

----------


## Dirt Jumper

Ja was anderes kann man glaub ich auch nicht machen in vösendorf *G* naja vielleicht versuch ich ja auch einen hoffe mir fliegt ned wieder das bike auf die nase so wie voriges mal  

mfg
Gü

----------


## Pethem

jetzt hast ja an helm du genie! 


also wer is aller dabei?





ned ernst nehmen gell , aber trotzdem sagen wer dabei is 

thomas

----------


## pagey

chili,pethem,...: wie gsagt wenns wetter ok is werd ich vielleicht auf eine runde vorbeischaun...bin seit 2 monaten auf keinem bike mehr gsessen und möcht mal schaun obs geht mit der hand

----------


## BoB

am wochenend solls wieder etwas kühler werden.

ich werd vielleicht die überreste von unserm sprünglein suchen gehen.

----------


## matthias

ich komm auch sowieso...

----------


## Pethem

SPITZE!!! 

Ich weiss noch vom Matthias , Dirt Jumper und Giga kommen vermutlich auch auf eine runde chill und uns vom Pagey teachen lassen 

Thomas



PS: Falls wer von mir lernen will wie man am spektakulärsten auf die fresse fliegt ---> ich bin dein Mann

----------


## matthias

hat man ja gsehen, wie der pagey mit der chilli wieder gangen is...

----------


## Pethem

wir könnens ja so machen du radelst zur heide wenns noch springbar is (irgendwie) rufst uns an und mir komman a

Wenn nicht , vösendorf ist ned weit weg von der heide

thomas

----------


## pagey

i hoff die scheiss hand spielt mit kanns garned erwarten wieder ein paar rudnen zu drehen !

aber mal schaun wenn bob der baumeister zum schnee-drop aufruft dann möcht ich des scho auch filmen )

----------


## matthias

hoffentlich is er halt ned ganz weg, ansonsten wird der gsprungen!!

----------


## chilifresser

geillllllllllll jeph i freu mi drauf schatzi trainieren trainieren trainieren des wird eh wieder mit der hand und in vösendorf wirst glei wieder sehn dast der alte bist!  

I werd ma a termoskanne mit nehmen hehhehehe

----------


## pagey

rotzbuben was is jetz ? morgen kurze runde vösendorf wenns der wind zulässt ?

----------


## matthias

na sicher, habs mir mim pethem scho ausgmacht, um 12 treff ich mich mit ihm, und dann ruf ma dich einfach an wemma dort sind, ok?
weil zuerst schau ma zur heide, und wenn da nix steht, dann schau ma nach vösen dorf...

----------


## pagey

jo is guat !

----------


## Pethem

hab gehört das der sprung jetzt noch steht , wie kann das sein?

Ist da was dran , wenn ja wann geh ma hupfen?
thomas

----------


## Dirt Jumper

wer hat gsagt das der noch steht? na gut is ja doch ziemlich weit oben aber dazubauen kannst sicha nix mehr (falls ein teil geschmolzen ist) weil der schnee ziemlich hart ist!

----------


## matthias

der robert hat gmeint er steht noch, weil er grad von der heide kommen is, als wir ihn troffn haben...

----------


## matthias

so, jetzt schneits ja eh wieder, schau ma nochmal hin?

----------


## v1per

schneits bei eich?

----------


## matthias

ja, also im moment ned aber bis vor 2min. hats gscneit(leicht aber doch) und jetzt leigen 5-10cm schnee...

----------


## chilifresser

na hallo bitte wo schneits oder wohn i jetzt wo anders hast du net gsagt du wohnst a im 23 . des is ja glei di nächset gassen i wohn im13 aber wurshct des is ja glei neben an bei mir schneits net i glaub dir schneibts eine oder du träumst zu viel vomn der heide kann des sein?!

----------


## pagey

in wien schneits ned  viell. in floridsdorf aber ned in wien !!

----------


## chilifresser

muihhh in flodorf beim nizo is kalr des is eh nima wien des is j aschon tiefstes ausland!

----------


## matthias

ich wohn im 20.sten, ich hab nur gsagt dass der 23igste der arsch der welt is mehr ned...bei mir liegt jedenfalls schnee...

----------


## chilifresser

aso aja du wohnst ja a net in wien gibst im forum außer mir und den pagey überhaupt welche die in wien wohnen?!  
i glaub net! oder matt. du hast des falsch glernt net der 23 ist der arsch der welt sondern alles was über der donau is, pass besser im unterricht auf dann weißt ja wos arsch der welt is wir wohnen ja eh in wien

----------


## matthias

aso is des...
zählt der donau kanal da auch scho mit?
aber im ernst: ich weis ned mal wo der 13te is... 
naja, ich bin halt so ein mensch mit durchsachnitts geo kentnissen...

----------


## chilifresser

muhhhhh is eh wurscht wennst das net weißt der is gleich neben den 23 ´´bez. i sag ja du wohnst scho im ausland des is echt shclimm aber alle kommens dann immer in unsra nehe biken tzzz diese auslaänder habts nix zum biken in ungarn oder tschechien!

----------


## matthias

ich komm aus polen...
tztztztz, hier muss man sich auch noch tscheche schimpfen lassen, oag is des...
Polen ruled!!

----------


## Dirt Jumper

also was man da alles liest... i bin a echter wiener! i wohn im 16. Bez oidaaa *G* ja aber 5 cm neuschnee   nie im Leben. bei mir hats grad ammal an milimeter herghaut *g*

----------


## matthias

ja, stetz rgnets bei mir, aber ich schwörs dir gestern waren in der früh 5cm schnee...

----------


## Dirt Jumper

jo ok soll ma recht sein *G* hauptsache am we scheint die sonne und wir können geil biken gehn!!! 

@ chilli: hast du eigentlich auch ein bike oder siehst du nur zu und frierst dir den A**** ab  

mfg
Gü

----------


## jevgeny

bevor ich ihm 23 wohn
wohn ich auf da gasse
da lob ich mir floridsdorf
nach hitzing gibts ja ned mal a ubahn, und das schimpft sich wien??

----------


## pagey

ubahn-station hietzing gibts scho so lang da war flodorf noch brach-land !

----------


## jevgeny

hehejo wie da kaisa no bei euch war..

----------


## chilifresser

willst das genau wissen jep i schau zu und frier mir mein werten a.... ab! 
hab sogar spaß dabei beim zuschaun obwohl i man arsch abfrier :Smile:

----------


## RideOn

i wohn eindeutig im schönsten bezirk, 17. glei bei neuwaldegg! 

@chili: wenn du no weiter von mir weg wohnst als der matthias dann muss ich ihn schon verteidigen! die adalbert-stifter-strasse ist ungefähr das steissbein, wobei dornbach als busen von wien angenommen wird!

----------


## Dirt Jumper

naja jetzt kommt eh bald da sommer  
da brauch ma kanne handschuach und kane jackal... da gehts mit kurzer hose und kurze leiwal aus haus mit rad  

mfg

Gü

----------


## gigabike

oida! SIMMERING oida!!  
_____________________________
ich wohne direkt im schambereich.
i  find  des  super !  !    

*hab sogar eine eigene  Webseite *

----------


## Dirt Jumper

na simmering is fad! 

Es ist verdammt geil wennst nemman waldstückal wohnst wie da ride on und ich! 5 gassal rauf und ich kann schon die jubi unsicher machen!

@ ride on: also ich muss schon sagen: die rille in neuwalddegg is scho wos feines!

mfg
Gü

----------


## Pethem

revanche

morgen um 3 in neuwaldegg aus Erde einen road gap bauen!


Ob wer von euch so kurzfristig kommt weiss ich ned 

Matthias , Rideon (chris) und ich werden dort sein


gute nacht


Prost

Thomas

----------


## matthias

ja so passt des, ich bin jetzt no bis 11 weg dann ruf ich dich an, muss eh no mim chris abklärn wann ma uns treffn

----------


## RideOn

du wohnst bei neuwaldegg??

----------


## matthias

na ich glaub er wohnt in ottakring... bin ma aber ned sicher...

----------


## Pethem



----------


## Fünsee

ist den jetzt keiner gesprungen????

----------


## jazzblu

AUS SCHLUSS!Bitte laßts die alten threads ruhen...DANKE!

----------


## Fünsee

er da oben wars,der böse thomas...

----------


## Pethem

ja ich weiss war meine schuld
das böse smile hätt eigentlich bedeuten solen das jetzt das ganze nochmal gemacht werden kann weil schnee gefallen ist,aber das mag die frau blu gar nicht  

Also werd ich wohl einen neuen aufmachen und den hier in frieden ruhen

----------

